# Capture mit VirtualDub



## Sir Tobi (13. April 2002)

Hallo,
ich hab versucht mit VirtualDub von meiner Tv-karte ein Video zu capturen. Im Overlay-Mode bekomme ich ein Bild angezeigt, aber ich kann nicht aufnehmen, da immer nur ein schwarzes Bild aufgenommen wird. Bitte helft mir. Es wäre net, wenn mir jemand sagen kann wo ich ein Patch bekomme der Virtual-Dub ins Deutsche übersetzt. 

Danke im Vorraus!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. April 2002)

Probiers mal bei dvds-kopieren.de

Da wirst du fündig. Viel Spaß noch.

Greetz
BubiB.


----------



## Sir Tobi (14. April 2002)

Danke


----------

